# UBER X driver on 100k miles per year on his car



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Bought 2015 car for Uber and my family back in Oct 2014. I am presently past 80,000 miles on odometer. Basically 100k miles per year. Mostly all Uber , but my car is also used for family. I am just warning anyone considering this job to be aware. Very aware! Yes I make (gross) 700-800 a week on average, but I am losing 10k on my car in just one year. I am so sick of these low rates my town is just 85 cents a mile. At 1.25 to 1.45 a mile UBER would still be a fantastic value to the Rider. I have invested money, time, and my health for a job that pays $10. - $12. - bucks an hour at best. Try driving Week after Week month after month. It's very difficult, but as a driver you will feel very unappreciated and often barely getting by financially.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Next time, buy a used car, no more than 10 grand, good city MPG and low resale value when you buy it.

I am rolling a 2005 with 159K on it, paid 225 plus fees at the auction for it. maybe 3-400 in repairs to get it up to snuff. Once I am done working for peanuts or something expensive breaks I'll collect about half what I paid for it at the salvage yard and do something else.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Stupidity buying a 2015 to use for something you will put alot of milage on a car for. I drive a 2006 nissan sentra, got it at 100k miles, now its at 164k after a year. My wife drives it to work. I make around 30 a hour after expenses (in 29 hours i made 1125) thats 38 a hour, after gas and withholding im around 900ish. My car payment is 45 bucks a month for my 2006 sentra, i get 30mpg, has more than enough room for 4 pax, and bags in the trunk. If someone vomits, or destroys something, no big deal, because its a 8 year old car, and i can find parts in the junk yard or online for cheap. Maintance is cheap, and if the motor blows, it will be a easy car to replace the motor, or just replace the car with a 2006-2007 model. People that do this, and jump into a brand new car make me wonder what they are thinking. The wear and tear on a brand new car is NOT WORTH IT. And i notice these people have no real idea how to be a contractor (something ive done over 10 years now) Its just like the fed ex drivers, that start out buying a route, and a new truck......they end up loosing their route and having to sell at a huge loss, and let the truck be repossesed because they had way to much money going out, compared to what they had going in.

I always see the people with 2010 newer cars complaining locally, and then they make fun of me for my sentra. Then i tell them how much i make take home compared to them since i pay literally nothing out towards my car other than a car wash, and a vacuume every friday before i start. Sorry if i seem blunt, but these are things you learn after being in business for yourself. Never buy new things, warranty means jack shit when you hit that 150k milegage bs within the first year and a half of a 4 year warranty.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Stupidity buying a 2015 to use for something you will put alot of milage on a car for. I drive a 2006 nissan sentra, got it at 100k miles, now its at 164k after a year. My wife drives it to work. I make around 30 a hour after expenses (in 29 hours i made 1125) thats 38 a hour, after gas and withholding im around 900ish. My car payment is 45 bucks a month for my 2006 sentra, i get 30mpg, has more than enough room for 4 pax, and bags in the trunk. If someone vomits, or destroys something, no big deal, because its a 8 year old car, and i can find parts in the junk yard or online for cheap. Maintance is cheap, and if the motor blows, it will be a easy car to replace the motor, or just replace the car with a 2006-2007 model. People that do this, and jump into a brand new car make me wonder what they are thinking. The wear and tear on a brand new car is NOT WORTH IT. And i notice these people have no real idea how to be a contractor (something ive done over 10 years now) Its just like the fed ex drivers, that start out buying a route, and a new truck......they end up loosing their route and having to sell at a huge loss, and let the truck be repossesed because they had way to much money going out, compared to what they had going in.


to be fair, both fedex and uber lie their a$$ off and tell you you will make 1000s.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

I know, i was a fed ex driver for almost 10 years. How i learned to make as much money as i can, when i looked into uber all i saw was fed ex.


----------



## Rainbow Stew (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm driving a 2007 Toyota Camry 4 cylinder and that's a perfect UberX car for me.

At this point, I can drive it as much as I want and depreciation isn't much of a factor. Maintenance costs will increase as it ages, but I would rather deal with that than the depreciation on a new vehicle.

I have a 2012 Accord lined up for when the Camry ages out.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

^ How you do it, drive it into the ground, when it dies, replace it with another easily replacable vehicle. Not a car in 5 years of age that when it breaks down, you are screwed because of depreciation of value


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Altima is my backup, its a 06 altima se-r. People love the car, but i hate putting milage on it. People are always asking me what it is, and asking me to go fast lol.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Altima is my backup, its a 06 altima se-r. People love the car, but i hate putting milage on it. People are always asking me what it is, and asking me to go fast lol.


I have the same car laying in wait... 2003 Altima SL so it's leather and all. I bought the car for 300 bucks with a bad head gasket (something the 2.5 is known for) I did the gasket with the updated parts so it should never go again. If I sell the car I am currently using (I have it listed on CL and a few other places) the nissan will take it's place as my daily driver and uber car.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

The only contradiction here is the Prius... At +50 mpgs with little in repairs until 200k the gas savings make up the difference for even used car payments. Getting +520 miles on a 10 gallon tank is huge in this business.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> The only contradiction here is the Prius... At +50 mpgs with little in repairs until 200k the gas savings make up the difference for even used car payments. Getting +520 miles on a 10 gallon tank is huge in this business.


Most pax comment on the size of my car. they love it. When I ask what kinda cars they don't like they always say they cringe when they see a prius.. a few even cancel and reping till they get what they think is a larger car. My bu is doing 25 mpg and sometimes i drive with a bit of a heavy foot. The 3500 V6 has no problem getting out of it's own way. Ford stuck me in a prius when my windstar was recalled and no one knew how to fix it (the axle recall) and I hated that POS. maybe there was something wrong with it, but it was slow. also I could not see poop out of the back window.

Drive what works for you, but if i get anything that gets better than 25 mpg city. it'll be a VW TDi.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Yah i get alot of pax that say, Thank god your not a prius. And ive seen a few prius's being driven alot, that have to have that 2k battery replacement lol. Thats not savings right there. Ill stick with my easy to work car, that gets only 10 mpg less than your prius


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm getting 52.4 mpgs for the summer. I don't deal with a lot of cancels and people are always saying how much roomier it is than they assumed. I spent $100 a week with my old car on fuel, now it's like $30-40...if I have to replace the battery, oh well it can be done for less than 1K,.no brake changes, just oil


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> I'm getting 52.4 mpgs for the summer. I don't deal with a lot of cancels and people are always saying how much roomier it is than they assumed. I spent $100 a week with my old car on fuel, now it's like $30-40...if I have to replace the battery, oh well it can be done for less than 1K,.no brake changes, just oil


if it works for you, great! however, if i was one of the 3 wide in the back seat of one.. I'd not be happy.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Yah i get alot of pax that say, Thank god your not a prius. And ive seen a few prius's being driven alot, that have to have that 2k battery replacement lol. Thats not savings right there. Ill stick with my easy to work car, that gets only 10 mpg less than your prius


 It's more like 17.4 mpgs less...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> if it works for you, great! however, if i was one of the 3 wide in the back seat of one.. I'd not be happy.


I don't give a shit about my ratings...they're cushy. Gas is going back up too. I hate prius's, always thought they were hideous. But I can't imagine doing this in anything else. I always idle during both hot and cold...you guys can sweat and/or freeze!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> I don't give a shit about my ratings...they're cushy. Gas is going back up too. I hate prius's, always thought they were hideous. But I can't imagine doing this in anything else. I always idle during both hot and cold...you guys can sweat and/or freeze!


like I said if it works for you, great.

I can put a lot of gas in a car I paid about 600 bucks for before I have paid for a prius


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

Funny because i run my ac constantly. I just worked 29 hours, made 1100 bucks, and know how much i spent in gas. 60 bucks, thats it. 2 fill ups. So im really feeling it LOL


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Funny because i run my ac constantly. I just worked 29 hours, made 1100 bucks, and know how much i spent in gas. 60 bucks, thats it. 2 fill ups. So im really feeling it LOL


I'd say, over 5% of your earnings go towards fuel and you're going to need major repairs!


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

LOL. I do all work myself, and major repairs my butt, compared to what that prius will cost you when repairs are needed at the "dealer". LOL. I can die laughing now lol

Prius the only thing you can really do yourself is a oil change. Everything is computer run on those bastards, and the cel light will come on if you mess anything up. Sorry, prefer my 06 sentra, which is the 3rd one ive owned and driven into the ground, barley having to do any work on them before i trade in when they hit the 200k mile mark. Better to have a disposable car in this line of work. Something if someone vomits in, im not going to freak out about my interior with . Its common sense when your a contractor using your own machines. Why do you think you see lawn cutting services with older machinery, because only a idiot buys the brand new mower to cut other peoples grass. Prius is a good car, but id rather my sentra that i can work on, over something i cant work on myself.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> LOL. I do all work myself, and major repairs my butt, compared to what that prius will cost you when repairs are needed at the "dealer". LOL. I can die laughing now lol


It's really a cheap car to run. Multiply all the fuel savings over the life of the car. First repair will likely be wheel bearings. Less than 1/3 need a battery replacement. It's big savings if you get beyond the week to week thought.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

While you're idling waiting for the pax, I'm laughing while my engine shuts off.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> While you're idling waiting for the pax, I'm laughing while my engine shuts off.


till it starts again because the heater in a prius is still a hot water based heater if I am not mistaken. the electric a/c compressor will do a good job of depleting the battery..

Again, if it works for you great! For me, it's fugly, slow, and not my kind of car. I'll gladly burn twice as much gas as you to drive a car I can get parts for practically anywhere, cost me about a full week of ubering in pay and I can repair myself.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

It barely runs to run the heat...mostly electric if idling during the winter. I get about 46 mpgs in mpls winters..it's not slow at all, but rather zippy. Power mode and I beat anyone at a stop light. The eco mode even encourages a more limo like, smooth acceleration which certainly helps with ratings.


----------



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

My car shuts off to, its called a ignition system, and turning the key.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> My car shuts off to, its called a ignition system, and turning the key.


So you restart your car when the pax pile in? Classy..


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

So you let your car restart when the pax pile in? classy.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Again guys, I think they're super ugly..but tie rods, spark plugs, alternators, brakes...and the big one...Fuel! Typical gas prices/uber and $100 dollar of fuel a week is over $5k!


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> So you let your car restart when the pax pile in? classy.


They don't even notice because it doesn't start till you hit 15-20 mph


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> Again guys, I think they're super ugly..but tie rods, spark plugs, alternators, brakes...and the big one...Fuel! Typical gas prices/uber and $100 dollar of fuel a week is over $5k!


all those parts you listed are part of a Prius..

some parts in a prius my car does not have, electric motor, CVT transmission, large battery, electric a/c compressor.....


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> They don't even notice because it doesn't start till you hit 15-20 mph


as long as you roll away at half the speed of snot in January..

I have driven a prius..


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Goober said:


> It's really a cheap car to run. Multiply all the fuel savings over the life of the car. First repair will likely be wheel bearings. Less than 1/3 need a battery replacement. It's big savings if you get beyond the week to week thought.


My first repair at 120k was wheel bearing. Then a coolant valve. Totaling $800.00 bucks. I am at 179k miles. Car doesn't show its age.

I bought it used about 4 years ago. I used it 102k miles so far. Each tank gets me 500 miles. That translates to 204 fill ups. At average cost of $30/tank , $30 x 204 fill ups = $6,120.00 is my total gas cost.

If I were to get a car with half as much fuel economy, I would have been out of at least $6k more plus brake jobs and a bunch of other repairs due to the fact that a non-hybrid car incurs more wear and tear mechanically.

Hybrid cars are so smart in shutting off the engine when not needed, using regenerative power for breaking, this improves the overall life of all mechanical parts, the brakes, etc... air conditioning system runs on hybrid battery. In Florida, air conditions run year round. And hybrids work well here in mostly flat roads. You don't need a very powerful car to drive uberx.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> as long as you roll away at half the speed of snot in January..
> 
> I have driven a prius..


Wow, really? I'm super impressed with how it handles in the snow. They made the front axle extra heavy. It drives better than a corolla I drove years ago. Maybe I'm just an aggressive driver.


----------



## theblackmetal09 (Aug 18, 2015)

I pay on average $100 in gas weekly with only an part-time income of $350 (if that). That's with a car that had a big 18.5 gallon tank for a belly. I cringe when I look at the receipt.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Funny because i run my ac constantly. I just worked 29 hours, made 1100 bucks, and know how much i spent in gas. 60 bucks, thats it. 2 fill ups. So im really feeling it LOL


How well does that work in hot areas? I'm in Houston. You're in Vancouver? Not a lot of 100 degree days with 90% humidity there, right?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Goober said:


> Wow, really? I'm super impressed with how it handles in the snow. They made the front axle extra heavy. It drives better than a corolla I drove years ago. Maybe I'm just an aggressive driver.


more crap under the hood so yes the car is heavier in the front.. and the back where the battery is.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Dan Uphoff said:


> Altima is my backup, its a 06 altima se-r. People love the car, but i hate putting milage on it. People are always asking me what it is, and asking me to go fast lol.


your headlights need to be polished.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> till it starts again because the heater in a prius is still a hot water based heater if I am not mistaken. the electric a/c compressor will do a good job of depleting the battery..


^^^
The heater in a Prius operates as a heat pump supplemented by a 10 amp heating coil as the system warms up. 
In other words, when you have the heat on, the AC compressor that is powered by an electric motor is working but just in reverse throwing heat into the cabin instead of refrigerated air. 
When the AC ECU senses a battery drain, the engine starts automatically to keep the batteries charged. 
In really cold weather there is a sensor on the catalytic converter to start the engine to make sure that emissions are kept at a minimum, but this usually only happens if you're in some ultra cold area like 20 degrees F. 
I rented a Prius a couple of years ago for about 10 days and it's really a remarkable car... and yes the HVAC worked really well... even on a few 23 degree mornings (Yes, Vegas does have some really cold mornings and my birdbath freezes solid over night). 
The AC system will work completely differently if you start the car, drive down the street with the AC completely off and then turn it on with the steering wheel controls as opposed to the main controls. 
Strange system but it works extremely well and doesn't deplete the battery while "idling" having you end up with a dead battery pack.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> more crap under the hood so yes the car is heavier in the front.. and the back where the battery is.


^^^
The entire battery pack weighs less or about the same than a standard car battery. 
It's sort of like the battery in your phone (If you have a phone with a removable battery that you can see) except that there are about 300 of them linked together. 
Can't remember if they are in series or in parallel. 
The Prius that I rented had the solar panel on the roof that kept the inside of the car ventilated at all times preventing it from getting super hot while parked in the sun which for a Prius is a pretty good feature due to the large expanse of glass front and rear that are nearly horizontal.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The entire battery pack weighs less or about the same than a standard car battery.
> It's sort of like the battery in your phone (If you have a phone with a removable battery that you can see) except that there are about 300 of them linked together.
> Can't remember if they are in series or in parallel.
> The Prius that I rented had the solar panel on the roof that kept the inside of the car ventilated at all times preventing it from getting super hot while parked in the sun which for a Prius is a pretty good feature due to the large expanse of glass front and rear that are nearly horizontal.


Prius battery weighs 117 pounds.. average car battery 30-35 pounds..

so ya.. not exactly


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Prius battery weighs 117 pounds.. average car battery 30-35 pounds..
> 
> so ya.. not exactly


^^^
We're both wrong... scroll down to weights and capacities.

http://touch.toyota.com/prius-plug-in-hybrid/specs.html


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> Bought 2015 car for Uber and my family back in Oct 2014. I am presently past 80,000 miles on odometer. Basically 100k miles per year. Mostly all Uber , but my car is also used for family. I am just warning anyone considering this job to be aware. Very aware! Yes I make (gross) 700-800 a week on average, but I am losing 10k on my car in just one year. I am so sick of these low rates my town is just 85 cents a mile. At 1.25 to 1.45 a mile UBER would still be a fantastic value to the Rider. I have invested money, time, and my health for a job that pays $10. - $12. - bucks an hour at best. Try driving Week after Week month after month. It's very difficult, but as a driver you will feel very unappreciated and often barely getting by financially.


Holy shit is that a shit ton of driving. 100,000 miles, in one year means you will average 273 miles/day over 365 days of the year. It was actually 273.97, but I rounded down out of charity. If you do a five day week (260 days of Uber), that is 384 miles/day.

That is a mega - shit ton of driving. You are right, just in terms of shear effort, that is a poor gross for all that driving. It is almost absurd. As far as the car losing ten grand in that first year alone, that only really means much when you get rid of it in a sense. Trouble is, you will be getting rid of it way sooner than you might like, it wont be avoidable.

That said, a bigger concern might be all the incidentals that accrue. A Prius may be an unusually reasonable car to maintain especially the drive train... I'm only guessing. Putting that kind of mileage, all those people in and out of the back seat....... Stuff is simply going to wear out. Headlights and wiper blades, upholstery, rubber seals, suspension parts, switches...... All kinds of stuff. Forget about the loss of value, you are either going to need to fix it or live with it.

If you really are driving those kinds of miles, you are a better man than me, or you have more children than I. I have no children that I am aware of, or I might be driving mad hours too instead of 48/week. Your complaints are fair enough, but you are not even close to a typical Uber driver. If your miles are real, you aren't even in the same galaxy.

If you really are able to hammer out those kinds of hours that 100,000 miles implies, you might want to consider taxi driving if you happen to be in a town with a good company or two. They do exist.

Goober, what kind of mileage do you get in the winter? I thought Prius performance really dropped in cold weather. That used to be the case at least.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, bought my 2015 Sep. 2014 and I barely hit 8,000 miles last week and that's including driving Uber for a month.

I need to get out more often, I guess. lol


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Damn, bought my 2015 Sep. 2014 and I barely hit 8,000 miles last week and that's including driving Uber for a month.
> 
> I need to get out more often, I guess. lol


If you drive 12 hours/day, you need to average driving 22.75 miles for every hour for an entire year. That's working 84 hours a week, 4,368 hours. 23 miles of driving my not sound like much to drive in one hour, I would think it would be tough to average day in day out. If I had to guess, I would think I average 16-19 miles for every hour of driving - if it is decently busy, excluding long long runs.

You would nedd to get out more often to the point of living in your car.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Holy shit is that a shit ton of driving. 100,000 miles, in one year means you will average 273 miles/day over 365 days of the year. It was actually 273.97, but I rounded down out of charity. If you do a five day week (260 days of Uber), that is 384 miles/day.
> 
> That is a mega - shit ton of driving. You are right, just in terms of shear effort, that is a poor gross for all that driving. It is almost absurd. As far as the car losing ten grand in that first year alone, that only really means much when you get rid of it in a sense. Trouble is, you will be getting rid of it way sooner than you might like, it wont be avoidable.
> 
> ...


It does drop a bit, but typically 46-49...44 or so if it's negatives, like -30 with windchill


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Goober said:


> It barely runs to run the heat...mostly electric if idling during the winter. I get about 46 mpgs in mpls winters..it's not slow at all, but rather zippy. Power mode and I beat anyone at a stop light. The eco mode even encourages a more limo like, smooth acceleration which certainly helps with ratings.


You want to know how I know you've never actually driven a fast car?

My two and a half ton 4Runner will destroy a Prius at a stoplight, and it's a slug itself. You're either lieing or you're racing mopeds(or you're "racing" people that aren't racing you).


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

My dad can beat up your dad. lol


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> My dad can beat up your dad. lol


Lol, yeah.

Sorry, when you car runs 0-60 in 10 seconds and you're bragging about beating people out of stop lights, they're clearly not trying.

(Do you live in Gilbert, by any chance?)


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

HeHe No I'm in Peoria


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Goober said:


> It does drop a bit, but typically 46-49...44 or so if it's negatives, like -30 with windchill


They must have improved that greatly over the years. I remember when they were new and still a novelty talking to people here in the mid Atlantic about their winter performance and those I talked to suggested they were only getting in the mid to upper thirties.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> HeHe No I'm in Peoria


How do you like your ST?

(Only reason I asked about Gilbert is because there's a guy in my neighborhood with a white FiST, too.)


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> How do you like your ST?
> 
> (Only reason I asked about Gilbert is because there's a guy in my neighborhood with a white FiST, too.)


It is literally the funnest car I've ever owned. I love it. It's very quick for 200hp. My son gave me the cold air intake for Christmas.

NO Prius is gonna beat me off the line. lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Goober said:


> The only contradiction here is the Prius


But the Prius is so damn ugly. It's like driving around in an egg shell.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

if you have driven 100,000 miles for uber, you've make over $120,000 already in fares, which is not too bad of a deal. well enough to put a new transmission/engine in the car, or buy a brand new one.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> if you have driven 100,000 miles for uber, you've make over $120,000 already in fares, which is not too bad of a deal. well enough to put a new transmission/engine in the car, or buy a brand new one.


That's largely dependent on how many of those miles are actually revenue miles.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> But the Prius is so damn ugly. It's like driving around in an egg shell.


That is what gives it great MPG.. The objects behind it repel it.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> That's largely dependent on how many of those miles are actually revenue miles.


off couse, see how he drives it and how smart he is about it. so up to $120,000


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow. 8 hours per day, five days a week, no vacation, you'd have to drive 48 miles every hour. I want to move to your market! No dwell time, long highway rides, amazing!

Now I see how people can earn money at $0.79/mi.!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> Wow. 8 hours per day, five days a week, no vacation, you'd have to drive 48 miles every hour. I want to move to your market! No dwell time, long highway rides, amazing!
> 
> Now I see how people can earn money at $0.79/mi.!


I average 16 to 19 miles for every hour on a good shift. That would be doing a little better than three calls an hour.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> if you have driven 100,000 miles for uber, you've make over $120,000 already in fares, which is not too bad of a deal. well enough to put a new transmission/engine in the car, or buy a brand new one.


He said is gross is between $700 and $800 dollars. If you use $800, that comes out to $41,600. That is his gross income. That suggests $120,000 is far beyond any kind of a long shot. I would suggest that if you can achieve 55-60% metered miles you are doing pretty darned good. I wouldn't believe a person who claimed much higher That's for certain.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> It is literally the funnest car I've ever owned. I love it. It's very quick for 200hp. My son gave me the cold air intake for Christmas.
> 
> NO Prius is gonna beat me off the line. lol
> 
> View attachment 11976


ST fiesta?


----------

